# angled ceramic bulb holders



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

hi, does anyone know where i can get an anled ceramic bulb holder. ive looked on ebay and i cant find them. i can find the normal ones, but i need an angled one. the rep shop i go to said that theirs came with the vivs (that the reps are in)..................but they dont sell them.
thanks


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

millions on ebay mandy, its just a pendant type in pendant


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

ahhhh ok, maybe thats because ive been looking for an "angled ceramic bulb holder."...................................................
hhhhmmmmmmmmmm pmsl..................


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

oooooookkkkkkkkkaaaaaay, i still cant find what i am looking for.........not even 1, never mind millions.
their are loads of ceramic bulb holders
their are loads of pendant bulb holders,
their are loads of angled baton bulb holders,
their are loads of plastic bayonet angled bulb holders.,..........
and even angled spot bulb guards..............................................

but i still cannot find any ceramic angled bulb holders


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

look for a eddison screw pendant lmao


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

if you find them let me know please.
i been told ceramics have to point strait down, they cant be fixed at an angle.
might be why we cant find them,lol


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

well you can have them on an angle for a very short period of time before the element goes


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

try one of these..

Universal Lighting Bracket

with one of these...

Lucky Reptile ThermoSocket Reflector Sml HTR-1UK


----------



## dpfb (Jul 1, 2009)

but is it right that a angled ceramic bulb would blow quicker?


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

well thanks for your help everyone.................(it hasent) :lol2:

i cant find what im looking for anywhere...................the internet is sodding useless...................they are obviously made, cos like i said, my rep shop has them in their vivs.............................

is this wierd or what.........................:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

dpfb said:


> if you find them let me know please.
> i been told ceramics have to point strait down, they cant be fixed at an angle.
> might be why we cant find them,lol


 well i didnt, but its wierd because, my rep shop has them....in all their vivs...........................sooooooooooooooo wherever all their vivs came from, .............................because the guy in the shop said that they were already installed into the vivs when they got them.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

Ceramics can be fitted at any angle, though the are best pointing downwards so heat is reflected towards basking area if there is one so angle lamp holders are ok.
Are you sure they were angle ceramic and not a plastic one with screw thread.


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

Lotus Nut said:


> Ceramics can be fitted at any angle, though the are best pointing downwards so heat is reflected towards basking area if there is one so angle lamp holders are ok.
> Are you sure they were angle ceramic and not a plastic one with screw thread.


 yep, they were definately ceramic..............(might be blonde but im not thick ) lol. like i said , i asked the guy in the shop, we were stood looking at them when he said , they came with the vivs. 
i will try and get a picture next time i go in...................:lol2:


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

mandi1234 said:


> yep, they were definately ceramic..............(might be blonde but im not thick ) lol. like i said , i asked the guy in the shop, we were stood looking at them when he said , they came with the vivs.
> i will try and get a picture next time i go in...................:lol2:


i think you mean like this mandi ?? 
Reptile Vivarium Ceramic Kit Bulb Lamp Heater Holder Angled Screw Type ES 1" | eBay


----------



## Shaxx (Jun 26, 2012)

Like This?

Trixie ProSocket Porcelain Socket Angled - Surrey Pet Supplies

i just bought one and it seems like it will do the trick although the angle isnt quite 45°


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Ceramics can be fixed at whatever angle you like, even upside down. The angled ceramic lampholder you are after, used to be available from Lucky Reptile but was discontinued. You would probably be better making a metal bracket at the desired angle, to fix the lampholder to.


----------



## bev336 (May 10, 2007)

Try here

Climate Control Price List


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

Thread is 3 years old.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Lewis M said:


> Thread is 3 years old.


:blush:


----------

